

Show HN: Salsa subscription service - brandonpindulic

HombreSalsa.com is a monthly salsa subscription service I’m testing out. The site is terrible, I know. But it’s my anorexic version of an MVP.<p>Hopefully I can sell some salsa while helping independent salsa brands gain some exposure. I’d love any feedback, both positive and negative. Thanks!<p>Brandon
======
wrongc0ntinent
Site probably shouldn't be live in its current state, might wanna consider
moving it to a more private url.

Edit: good luck.

~~~
brandonpindulic
Agreed. It’s in pretty bad shape. I’ve thought of making a landing page and
putting forth some effort in collecting emails, all while setting up a weekly
newsletter about the company, behind-the-brand of salsa brands we endorse, and
recipes. That way I can get the logistics and whatnot figured out too.

------
pastylegs
I think you need to add some information. Who you are, why you are doing this,
where you are, what you will be sending a customer, how you will be sending
it, the ingredients used and so on. Presumably anyone who is willing to pay
$30 a month is already interested in salsa so play up to that.

~~~
brandonpindulic
Great advice. I’ll see what I can do on my ultra-basic GoDaddy site that
costed me a whopping $1.17. I may even setup a landing page, or just take the
existing site and put some more work behind it. This may be too minimal even
for an MVP, especially when offering a more luxurious service.

------
jkaykin
Awesome! I have started working on a food subscription service as well!
Curious Chocolate: [http://curiouschocolate.com](http://curiouschocolate.com).
I would suggest maybe building out your site to be more than just a small
landing page. Good luck!

~~~
brandonpindulic
Your chocolate looks fantastic! I’m not a bacon fan, but I do love
chocolate…and I agree. The site is pretty terrible. My goal is to just get
some sales upfront and improve the site with the profits. I’ve gotten some
sales, but it hasn’t been great. Much still to do.

------
marcomassaro
I used to be in this monthly subscription space..we did supplements though.

How big are the jars? $30 seems a bit high.

~~~
brandonpindulic
$30 is a bit steep for most salsas, although the thought here is that the
salsa we buy is top of the line. I don’t see a reason for subscribing to
Tostito’s salsa when you can buy it anywhere, so we’re aiming for family
owned, authentic salsas.

Jars are a bit larger than your average salsa jar. Examples of companies we’ve
bought from: MyBrothersSalsa.com is where out first shipment came from. 3 jars
+ shippings was $26, so not much margin for us there. I’m also looking at
GreenMountainGringo.com so I could potentially widen the margin a bit without
skimping on quality. Lots of salsa brands to be scouted, and the salsa taste
testing process is well underway!

~~~
marcomassaro
Got it. What you can also try to do is get smaller samples of Salsas from
those companies. That's what we did with supplements - we got the samples and
for the supplement companies we were another distribution channel / marketing
opportunity as we had members who could buy the full size product through our
site after trying the sample.

So maybe its worth a shot seeing if you can get smaller samples of salsa so
you'll have better margins.

If you want some insight or help I'd be happy to answer any questions or chat.
We did everything from getting samples, customers, shipping stuff and more.

marco@masswerks.com

~~~
brandonpindulic
Great! I appreciate the help. I’ll send you over a brief email :)

------
hobs
Redefining SaaS.

~~~
zachlatta
FaaS? Food as a service?

Edit: Ah, I see. Salsa as a Service == SaaS

